# 585 /595 Ultra vs. 585/595 Comfort?



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

*Question for Look: 585 /595 Ultra vs. 585/595 Comfort?*

Tino,

Can you address the differences in *comfort *and stiffness between the 585 Ultra and the 585, and between the 595 Ultra and the 595?

In which direction(s) is the increased stiffness of the Ultra versions? What is the difference in ride comfort and feel between the Ultra and non-Ultra versions?

How stiff and how comfortable is a 595 Ultra vs. a 585 Ultra? Ditto for 595 vs. 585?

Is there any thought of a "590" (made up the model number) which would be like a 595, but with conventional seatpost?

Thanks.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

Sorry about that. I missed this thread earlier.

We're waiting for some test data regarding the stiffness difference between the 2 versions (Ultra vs Standard). All I can give you is what we've been told to this point by Look France & a very short personal though on them.

The Ultra versions of the bikes are achieved by using a different lay up of the CF sheets when the bikes are being built. They are approx 15% stiffer laterally, with no substantial compromise to the overall comfort of the bike (this according to Look France). They are a bit heavier (10-20 grams) & the pricing is the same as the standard versions.

I've spent a bit of time on a standard 585 & recently have had a chance to take a short ride on a 585 Ultra. It is noticeably stiffer in the BB area, but I didn't get enough of a ride in to speak about the comfort on a longer ride. It is something that you can feel though (the added stiffness).

I hope this helps???

Let me know if you have any other questions.
T


----------

